# BobCat T5-2-20-17935 B&S



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

Just picked a up my third BobCat

Engine: B&S Model: 130252 Type 0872 01 Code 79090507

This one is the smaller 5HP with 20" bucket

So the three I have are 5HP-20" 7HP-24" and 8HP-28"

This one looks abused and neglected and on initial inspection I see it has a couple of disconnected levers underneath ....but apparently it ran "2 years ago".

Question: Does anyone have any pictures of a similar model showing how these levers should be connected please?

I'm not sure what I have here yet.... but I'll start out by cleaning the carburetor and checking oil to see if it fires up.

Photos:
https://goo.gl/photos/oRDoCK3ZTVsyEtc76


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Can't help with your question Stuart... 
...I thought you might have picked up these a couple days ago. 
$50.00 for both.









Your pics indicate it's not the same one though.
Have you started on the addition to your garage yet or are you storing them in your dining room ?:icon-rolleyes:


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

russkat said:


> Can't help with your question Stuart...
> ...I thought you might have picked up these a couple days ago.
> $50.00 for both.
> 
> ...



HaHa

Yes I did call about them and I was the first caller. 
I was willing to buy them but during the call he said he would just give them to me. 
Then later in the day... someone else called him and offered him cash. 
I guess he regretted offering to give them away to me and so he sold them to the second caller. 
Later, he called me again to let me know and offered to sell me this smaller Bobcat that I used to start this posting.
I'm not sure why he didn't think to call me back and retract the freebie... I would have bought the two in your picture.

Very strange... but that's Craigslist for you!

I just cleared out my Forester, took the tarps out, put the back seats up and tomorrow I'm going to clean it thoroughly.
It's the only way I can stop this snowblower OCD addiction I've slipped into!!
I figure if the vehicle is all nice and clean again I won't be tempted to go pick up any more snowblowers.

There should be a 12 step program for this!
"Hello, my name is Stuart and I've got a snowblower addiction" ;-)


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

I have a cure for that... trade your Subaru in for a 2 seater/convertible.


Of course you would probably end up just doing something similar to this...


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

For one thing you have a mounting bolt missing at the bottom of the handle where it bolts to the frame. I can't help you with the shift mechanism, sorry. I didn't take any pictures of mine from underneath. Here they are, FWIW.

https://photos.google.com/album/AF1QipP8HJPVOA4NifH4D0qKGkFWU1xhmIptG4vbQD-1


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

wdb said:


> For one thing you have a mounting bolt missing at the bottom of the handle where it bolts to the frame. I can't help you with the shift mechanism, sorry. I didn't take any pictures of mine from underneath. Here they are, FWIW.
> 
> https://photos.google.com/album/AF1QipP8HJPVOA4NifH4D0qKGkFWU1xhmIptG4vbQD-1



Thanks for the reply. I couldn't see your pictures though... maybe that's a link to a "private" album and not a "shared" album (??)


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

stuart80112 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I couldn't see your pictures though... maybe that's a link to a "private" album and not a "shared" album (??)


Hmmm. Google moved my images to a new archive, looks like they also changed some settings. Please try again.


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

wdb said:


> Hmmm. Google moved my images to a new archive, looks like they also changed some settings. Please try again.


Link still not working... if you hit the "Share" icon then google photos should give you a URL that will work publicly... it's usually different from the URL you see at the top of your own browser when looking at your own pictures.


----------



## marspatt (Dec 4, 2014)

Looks nearly identical to my 1978 5 HP 20" T5-1-20-19549. Only noticeable difference is paint. Mine is all orange with no lighter color like yours.


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

I just have one part missing for this Bobcat.
It's the "elbow linkage" that connects the fast-slow lever to the gearbox.
Does anyone know what the name is for these and where I might be able to get one.
I would imagine that the part is not specific to snowblowers and might be available if I just knew the real name.

This photo is taken from one of my other Bobcats which shows the elbow linkage I need
(but in that case, the gearbox is currently jammed in fast position)
Photo:https://photos.app.goo.gl/tAAzpRpeNTLJbvFf2

I also added additional photos to the main album:
Photos: https://goo.gl/photos/oRDoCK3ZTVsyEtc76


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

marspatt said:


> Looks nearly identical to my 1978 5 HP 20" T5-1-20-19549. Only noticeable difference is paint. Mine is all orange with no lighter color like yours.


It turns out this should probably be orange like yours... the yellow is possibly just a touch-up from a previous owner I think... I see orange poking out from under the yellow in places under the chain guards.


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

stuart80112 said:


> I just have one part missing for this Bobcat.
> It's the "elbow linkage" that connects the fast-slow lever to the gearbox.
> Does anyone know what the name is for these and where I might be able to get one.
> I would imagine that the part is not specific to snowblowers and might be available if I just knew the real name.
> ...


Answering my own question..
Looks like it's commonly referred to as a "Universal Joint" on one of the diagrams in the owner's manual I just posted. Part #218 66164
I've just slogged through lots of postings on this forum and it looks like "Yankee Snowblowers" may now have the parts for Bobcats.. sending a PM


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

stuart80112 said:


> I just have one part missing for this Bobcat.
> It's the "elbow linkage" that connects the fast-slow lever to the gearbox....
> Looks like it's commonly referred to as a "Universal Joint" on one of the diagrams in the owner's manual I just posted. Part #218 66164
> ...


That part is not found easily. However, if you look at how it's made, it's just a cross shape with two arms folded one way and two folded the other.
While I was having my 9HP Bobcat welded I got the welder to knock up a simple cross that I can bend into shape and drill 4 holes.

Photos: https://photos.app.goo.gl/YJOsyxqtIAfdyOEF3


----------



## BobCat520 (Oct 24, 2013)

That u joint is hard to keep in good shape. I just replaced it with a "Real" 1/2" u joint that I bought from Mcmaster Carr. The result is a lot less operating slop.


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

BobCat520 said:


> That u joint is hard to keep in good shape. I just replaced it with a "Real" 1/2" u joint that I bought from Mcmaster Carr. The result is a lot less operating slop.


Universal Joint Here : https://www.mcmaster.com/#6445k4/=19ubad4


----------

